# Reducing CGT on share sale for first home?



## codyheit (24 March 2009)

Hi

Have been investing in shares for quite a few years and are now starting to look at purchasing my first home so would be looking to sell my stocks in the next 2 years to fund a deposit (20% deposit at least).

What suggestions do people have to reduce the CGT or is it possible to somehow be except because the funds are for a first home purchase?


----------



## JTLP (24 March 2009)

Make sure you hold the shares for longer than a year to reduce the rate of CGT...

Offset gains against losses...


----------



## codyheit (24 March 2009)

JTLP said:


> Make sure you hold the shares for longer than a year to reduce the rate of CGT...
> 
> Offset gains against losses...




Yes I should have held all for longer then a year except the shares I purchase between now and when I sell so I would save 50% of the CGT.

Is there any other ways to reduce the amount besides selling over a two year period to reduce my tax rate?


----------

